
In Global Tech Battle, the Philippines Chooses China - Leary
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-global-tech-battle-the-philippines-has-chosen-sides-not-the-u-s-11563205891?mod=rsswn
======
mhkool
Who would you like to do business with?

country A that has the best tech, has a stable political climate, does not
push too much, has a good price, or country B, who has inferior tech, a
"maximum pressure" president and asks too much.

Turkey choose Russia for its S400 and the Philippines choose Huawei for its 5G
for obvious reasons. If people in country B do not understand why this
happens, they will fail again doing business.

~~~
stcredzero
_country A that has the best tech, has a stable political climate, does not
push too much, has a good price, or country B, who has inferior tech, a
"maximum pressure" president and asks too much._

The identity of country A and country B in all of the attributes you mention
has fluctuated over the years, and through different contexts.

~~~
mhkool
correct, and that is why I think _stable_ is an important feature.

~~~
clipperton
Stable how? I can see mainland China being stable through its authoritarian
government for the moment but the Hong Kong, Taiwan, and Uighur situations at
the moment don't exactly scream "long term stability" to me.

